# What Kind of GSD Do you Have?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What lines is your GSD?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

****Fixed (I think ?)

Dang it! I wanted to allow people to choose more than one! 

Help mods!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Currently we have an AmLine female. However we are getting a Czech puppy from a very good breeder within the month...


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

None of the above since he's not a rescue.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 1 American pet line (byb)/West German Showline male.

I have 1 Czech/West German Working line female.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

West German working line female here!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

All three of mine are rescues.

Monty is a mixed breed, Kaylee was from a byb, but Mauser came from working lines (fairly certain West German).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What lines is your GSD?

If you have multiple GSDs you can have multiple answers.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

DDR Working Line


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Mostly West German Working Lines/ Few American Pet Lines


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

6 working line dogs, 5 females, 1 male. 2 have a small amount of DDR behind them and Nike's mother was from the Netherlands, but of GWL.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

****


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta is a German SL/WL cross.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

1 GWL/DDR x showline male

1 Czech x DDR/GWL female


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

asl


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I closed this one 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/167593-what-kind-gsd-do-you-have.html

New poll allows more than one choice...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I closed this one
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/167593-what-kind-gsd-do-you-have.html
> 
> New poll allows more than one choice...


Thank you for your help! I appreciate it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Milla and Ninja are showline/working line mixes
Odessa is GSL
The rest are mostly GSL with some ASL.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

2 WGSL dogs and look to get another WGSL dog next year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

One WGSL, one WGWL.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> 2 WGSL dogs and look to get another WGSL dog next year.


I never knew you had more than 1 dog?

Only Gavin is listed in your signature, is your other dog from Alta-Tollhaus too? :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax Von Trainwreck comes from the esteemed Monkey Butt lines.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lukas is mostly American with some DDR mixed in the back.

Jaxon is West German Working and DDR


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

All three are west german working line. One from Germany, two from Austria.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Jax Von Trainwreck comes from the esteemed Monkey Butt lines.


:rofl:

Raven is BYB and likely American pet lines.

Kaiser is a rescue so darned if I know what he is besides ridiculousy cute.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sadie is a rescue from a shelter. Not sure.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

1/2 Czech; 1/2 WG working line


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

WGSL :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I put none, because 1 is adopted from a shelter and the other is from a BYB/oops.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

cant vote lol, Hes a ****** tightey <3


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren is DDR / Czech. If you wanted to be technical, you could say 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Czech


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheyenne is 1/2 American and 1/2 West German champion linaeage.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I never knew you had more than 1 dog?
> 
> Only Gavin is listed in your signature, is your other dog from Alta-Tollhaus too? :wub:



No, she's not, but my next one will be another Alta-Tollhaus puppy, and the next and the next...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

AWSA lines with a lot of dogs from Canada in the pedigrees. 
Further back in the their lines there's show and a few working lines not sure how much influence they have at this point.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Champion ASL  Niko is a studmuffin.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSL x DDR/Czech 

My next one will probably be DDR or all GSL. Such a hard decision to make.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> GSL x DDR/Czech
> 
> My next one will probably be DDR or all GSL. Such a hard decision to make.


Me too. I really like GSDs of DDR and WGSL.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Me too. I really like GSDs of DDR and WGSL.


Great minds think alike


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have 1 male. he's West German show line.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

1 known WGR/Czech cross

1 is a rescue, but so painfully a WL dog it's not funny. Thank goodness for that funky "wolf" color............


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Question - if you didn't get your dog from a reputable breeder (i know...hanging head in shame....but didn't know better at the time) how can you tell? Can you tell by the pedigree papers?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes. And sometimes looks


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So what on the pedigree tells you what line it is? Sorry if I'm asking dumb questions, but I'd really love to know!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The dogs and kennel names on it


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't really tell.

My dog's parents both have their pedigree online, so if someone would be able to tell, I would much appreciate.

sire:
KoiraNet-jalostustietojärjestelmä

bitch:
KoiraNet-jalostustietojärjestelmä


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hagakure, your dog is West German Working Lines.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Man, wish I knew what lines Cookie's from. I don't have her pedigree. (Her transfer papers simply said her parents names were "Rom" and "Princess". I seriously doubt she came from a reputable breeder.) I've been told that she looks like she's from American lines but I think someone else said working lines.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Hagakure, your dog is West German Working Lines.


Thanks, now I know.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

A mini chocolate (liver) GSD. LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I miss Ozzy! How is he?? Stosh is a WG working line.


----------



## Valkyrie2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Freyja is from West German Show Lines that work too.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Well Stella is not quite a rescue, but I did get her from my neighbor. 
They had a whoops litter from their AKC registered male who's father was a Eukanuba show line winner and the mom is without papers.

Having been on the forum for a bit now, I am kind of surprised at how athletic and how much ball and prey drive Stella has considering her dad was from show lines. She has already indicated to me that she wants to do scent work because if we are looking for balls in the park all I have to do is tap my nose and say find the ball and she will put her nose to the ground and go searching everywhere for a ball. When she finds it she will pick it up and drop it for me to see where she placed it.

I am just so impressed with my 8.5 month old that I have to convince my neighbor to track down the mom's pedigree so I can get the AKC number and get my girl registered.


----------



## smithie (Aug 25, 2011)

Doesn't fit any of those categories lol, as far as I can tell Ranger is an old style with a beautiful straight back


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Hagakure, your dog is West German Working Lines.


Your dog is beautiful. I may want to venture into importing my next dog or working with a breeder for a German working line dog next.


----------



## ShoshanaRVT (Dec 28, 2011)

Boomer is the poster-dog for kijiji puppy mill dogs. Happy to say I rescued him from a hoarder at 3 months so the puppy mill did not get any money from me.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash and Creasy are both WGWL pups.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ummm I don't fit anywhere. 50% pb WGSD. Other half? Some Husky, whatever else... I don't know.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Whiskey and Wiva are both West German show lines. Puddi is probably an American show line and Golden mix.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is half working and half showlines....

How do you tell if a dog is ASL, GSL
Czech, DDR or West German?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Rahrah said:


> Mine is half working and half showlines....
> 
> How do you tell if a dog is ASL, GSL
> Czech, DDR or West German?


Do you have a pedigree for your pup? If so, you should be able to tell from that. 
For my rescue, I just guessed that she is ASL based on her face profile and background.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I do- what do I look for?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Post it on here if you don't mind and I'm sure we can help you figure it out


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Umm, not sure..*

Both of mine are rescues...but I think they're american lines. Jaeger is VERY tall, slender, but muscular. Luna is normal size with a slightly longer coat, but not a long coat by any means. 

We did have the opportunity to own one male from German working lines and he was fantastic! Unfortunately he's at the rainbow bridge, and we miss him dearly.
I love our rescues though! They turn out to be wonderful pets!


----------

